# Quel live CD linux utiliser avec un ibook ?



## acidrongeur (10 Septembre 2007)

Hello,
Quels sont les distribs linux liveCD PPC disponibles pour un ibook G4 PPC ?
Merci


----------



## kabuki (10 Septembre 2007)

Salut,

Va à ce lien, et tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur...

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Septembre 2007)

il a aussi un live CD chez Gentoo mais je n'avais jamais réussi à bien configurer la résolution de l'écran;
chez Ubuntu , c'est simple et bien fait, parfait donc pour commencer.


----------



## acidrongeur (15 Septembre 2007)

kabuki a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Va à ce lien, et tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur...
> 
> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/



merci


----------

